# Figure 8 puffer and 10 gallon



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice looking tank, but figure 8 puffers are brackish water fish. If you want to go the puffer route you could do dwarf puffers. They're freshwater and only get about an inch long. A figure 8 would outgrow that tank anyway.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

A 10 gallon with any kind of puffer would not be ideal for any other fish besides the oto. The puffer will attack anything else in the tank. If you are set on the puffer make sure your snail population is strong. Don't go with a figure 8 puffer as mentioned above they need brackish water and a larger tank. Dwarf puffers would be perfect for a tank that size but they are very pick with tankmates because they are notorious fin nippers.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

A Figure Eight Puffer requires a tank that's larger than a 10 gallon and brackish water. I'd start with some basic research about the requirements of brackish fish. Your tank looks great and would be perfect for a group of Otos and a school of Neons.


----------

